# Revived!



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Everything looks so different now. What happen to Snowolf? Is he banned or something?


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

He left the forum and deleted his posts on the way out.

The forum definitely has a different feel to it now. I'm not getting into whether it's better or not, just that it's different.

Welcome back.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Better for sure.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

backstop13 said:


> The forum definitely has a different feel to it now. I'm not getting into whether it's better or not, just that it's different.


don't know how much of that is due to SW being gone and how much is just off-season vibe. I've been on here since 2010 and I've seen people come and go. Some are only active during the season. Some go and don't come back.

Couple years back, we reactivated the politics section during the off-season because it was so slow around here. Wow, that was a mistake. :dizzy: :blink:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I haven't noticed the vibe difference yet. I've only been checking in occasionally though, a couple times a week instead of living here on the daily.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

yusoweird said:


> Everything looks so different now. What happen to Snowolf? Is he banned or something?


He went for some vaginal ointment. It's different but not worse. More people giving more advance without someone belittling everything they say. No fear of retaliation from a moderator/admin for some other people. of course now we don't have a resident expert on every single subject that is ever asked...... 

Guess we will see what happens when season in North Hemi starts. I'm sure it will be great.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome back, all is alive and well. Couple people gone, couple new people here. I still like the smell of the place...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> He went for some vaginal ointment. It's different but not worse. More people giving more advance without someone belittling everything they say. No fear of retaliation from a moderator/admin for some other people. of course now we don't have a resident expert on every single subject that is ever asked......
> 
> Guess we will see what happens when season in North Hemi starts. I'm sure it will be great.


Well said:bowdown: & yes it will:thumbsup::eusa_clap:


TT


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

wow, I've only been back a short while and did not notice SnowWolf being absent.... I'm still a little confused as to what the reasoning is? I always enjoyed his break down of things... seems like i missed something big that may have happened.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I still don't really understand what happened and to be honest, I really don't care. Snowolf made his decision and that's that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

He had a case of Internet Planar Vaginitis. All anyone needs to know. Guy went from suck to blow.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yuso, welcome back. Yes, sw has moved on. No need to keep beating a long dead horse around here.


----------

